# Bunk Bed Mattress Covers



## camp4fun (Apr 2, 2005)

I found that a thick vinyl sleeping bag turned inside out (vinyl side down, soft cushy side up) is just the right size to zip over the bunk bed mattress.







It gives the mattress some extra cushion and will keep it protected from those kidlet messes that sometimes happen. My twin sized sheets fit perfectly after I put them on. I can also take everything off easily for washing. I purchased my sleeping bags at Camper World for $17.99 each. I have standard twin sized sheets purchased at Walmart.

Lorrie


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice Ideal
Never though of that















Don


----------

